# Cannot Find Solidarity Bridge on MapQuest



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife and I will be setting out on December 17th from St. Louis to Monterrey. A friend of ours is going to drive us in his van. We want to take the Columbia-Solidarity International Bridge Crossing, but for the life of me, I cannot find it on MapQuest. We will be heading down 35 toward Laredo. Someone posted a map on Google Images of the crossing, Colombia?Solidarity International Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

But when I compared the map to _MapQuest_ some really strange things began to happen. For example, according to the map, Loop 20 west of 35 turns into exactly that, a loop that goes nowhere. But according to the map, it continues south and becomes Mexico 2. 

So, I thought I better go to you guys to please ask your help with directions. According to the Google map, I should exit off of 35, onto Route 255 Westbound, and that will take me straight to the bridge. Is this correct? Please, the _last_ thing I want is to get lost in the dangerous border areas. So, if you know how to get to the International Bridge from 35, please tell me on this forum or write to me personally. 

Also, our friend who is driving us is only going to spend his two-week Christmas vacation in Mexico and then drive back. We know that he will need Mexican car insurance, but will he need to get some kind of permit at the Border Crossing? 

Does the Border Crossing happen _before_ the International Bridge or _after_ it? 

Many thanks for your time and assistance in this regard. 

Vortexijah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I-35 will take you right to the border and you can continue straight south from there, once you get your FMT permits and the owner/driver temporarily imports the vehicle (don't forget to have aduana remove the sticker and issue a receipt when he leaves Mexico). Mexican insurance is a must. The signs are very good and you will have no trouble finding Monterrey.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be doing the same crossing in Colombia next week and I have the same questions. Yes. I35 will take you to the border - but in Laredo, not Colombia. Vortexijah is asking about the Colombia crossing and that is what interests me as well.
I see from google maps where to get off I35 (it's called 255 on google and camino colombia road on yahoo). I imagine that there are signs to get one to the border crossing. Once on the Mexican side there is a gap on the map before you get to Mex-2 which loops back to NL-1 which takes you on to Monterrey. I would hope that there would be signs to get you to Mex-2 but Mexico isn't always great with signage. 
Can any of you folks who use the Colombia crossing give us any more information on the route right before/after border crossing?
Thanks


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

*Columbia Bidge - Best Kept Secret in the World?*

circle110 and I please need to get to the Columbia crossing. I purchased the 2010 Guia Roji "Por las Carreteras de Mexico" and it indicates that there is a city called Dolores in Texas, right across from Columbia. The "Puente Solidaridad" a.k.a. Columbia/Solidarity Bridge appears to be easily reachable from Dolores. 

But when I googled Dolores, no bridge nor border can be seen. This is getting more and more frustrating. 

Please, if you know how to get to the Columbia Border Crossing from 35 please tell us. 

Many thanks.

Vortexijah 



circle110 said:


> I will be doing the same crossing in Colombia next week and I have the same questions. Yes. I35 will take you to the border - but in Laredo, not Colombia. Vortexijah is asking about the Colombia crossing and that is what interests me as well.
> I see from google maps where to get off I35 (it's called 255 on google and camino colombia road on yahoo). I imagine that there are signs to get one to the border crossing. Once on the Mexican side there is a gap on the map before you get to Mex-2 which loops back to NL-1 which takes you on to Monterrey. I would hope that there would be signs to get you to Mex-2 but Mexico isn't always great with signage.
> Can any of you folks who use the Colombia crossing give us any more information on the route right before/after border crossing?
> Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps you are being too dependent upon technology which isn't always up to date on such matters. I've always used the direct route, right through Laredo, because it is shorter by some 20 miles. However, if you want to use the Columbia bridge, it seems quite easy and is well marked by signs as the 'truck route', according to others. It may also be the crossing where part of the access is by a Texas toll road without toll gate attendants and now requires a TXTag for automatic billing. I'm told that you can buy that pass online or locally. Read all about it on http://www.txtag.org/


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

*How to find the Columbia-Solidarity International Bridge*

Thanks RVGRINGO for the head's up on the TXTag for automatic billing. That could result in a big problem if I attempt to take 255 without the automatic billing tag. Maybe I am relying too much on the glowing accounts of how peaceful a crossing Columbia is that I've read on the internet. But I know there was a posting sometime back on this forum in which someone advised taking this crossing. So, I wanted to pursue it. 

I went to the NAFTA site. TeamNAFTA.com

Using maps on the site which I believe are Google Earth maps, it is easy to zoom in and see the exact turns and ways to the bridge. The bridge looks crowded, but I did not compare it to a Google Earth map of the Laredo crossing with regards to the amount of cars/trucks. The directions look simple. Just take the 255 Exit (West) off of Texas Interstate 35. 255 is also called Mines Road. This will take you directly to the Columbia Bridge. 

I have to look into this "Tag" thing, and see if its possible to get the tags before I leave in two weeks. Also, I'm going to the Mexican Embassy with my wife, and we're going to ask there about the best way to cross. 

I didn't mean any disrespect RVGRINGO. And I appreciate all your help during the previous weeks that you've given my wife and me. I just heard that this Columbia crossing was peaceful and quick, so I wanted to investigate it more. 

Vortexijah



RVGRINGO said:


> Perhaps you are being too dependent upon technology which isn't always up to date on such matters. I've always used the direct route, right through Laredo, because it is shorter by some 20 miles. However, if you want to use the Columbia bridge, it seems quite easy and is well marked by signs as the 'truck route', according to others. It may also be the crossing where part of the access is by a Texas toll road without toll gate attendants and now requires a TXTag for automatic billing. I'm told that you can buy that pass online or locally. Read all about it on TxTag.Org Home: A TxTag account gives you easy access to toll roads throughout Texas


----------



## scuba4fun5 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Colombia Crossing considerations*

There are a few downsides to using the Colombia crossing. Yes, you MUST have a TexTag to use 255. Not a big deal, you can get them online or in Texas. But also be sure that you understand the hours of operation, they are not like the other bridges. If you want to cross early in the morning like I do, take 35. Colombia doesn't open until 8AM. And it can be slower than the other crossings. Remember that you are going to Mexico and people there are used to waiting in lines. In July of this year I waited for 30 minutes to get to the window (I pre-registered my vehicle online) and then 45 minutes waiting for the computers to work! It is best if you are never in a hurry...
Good luck, relax, and enjoy your trip...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

scuba, thanks but you answered a question almost a year old.......







scuba4fun5 said:


> There are a few downsides to using the Colombia crossing. Yes, you MUST have a TexTag to use 255. Not a big deal, you can get them online or in Texas. But also be sure that you understand the hours of operation, they are not like the other bridges. If you want to cross early in the morning like I do, take 35. Colombia doesn't open until 8AM. And it can be slower than the other crossings. Remember that you are going to Mexico and people there are used to waiting in lines. In July of this year I waited for 30 minutes to get to the window (I pre-registered my vehicle online) and then 45 minutes waiting for the computers to work! It is best if you are never in a hurry...
> Good luck, relax, and enjoy your trip...


----------



## scuba4fun5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry, but I thought that it might help someone doing a search for information regarding the crossing. I have been asked several times about the Colombia Solidarity bridge in the last few weeks. I'll stick to the current topics in the future...


----------

